# quick question high heat paint



## S.LUCAS PAINTS (Jul 18, 2013)

just got a call from a commercial steel mill I do work for,,,and ofcourse no sales rep will return call till Monday now.......they are in shut down and need me to paint ,,steel exhaust pipes......I need a product that can with stand 2750 degrees at a constant temp 24hrs a day till next years shut down.....anyone got a product


----------



## S.LUCAS PAINTS (Jul 18, 2013)

sorry is exhaust for melting steel,,he is not sure what substrate is (prob wrought iron I would think beings steel melts at 2500,,and wrought 2700-2900


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I would look at epoxies


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Jones-Blair paints will have something for you. Check out there web site.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Have you looked at a automotive store for header paint? Dont know how hot headers get to but have seen them red hot.


----------

